# Suche die US-Version von &amp;quot;Tenchu - Shadow Assassins&amp;quot; für die PSP



## tobife (12. Juli 2009)

*Suche die US-Version von &quot;Tenchu - Shadow Assassins&quot; für die PSP*

Ich suche die US Version von "Tenchu - Shadow Assassins" für die PSP. Bitte keine Deutsche, UK oder sonstige Version anbieten.



tobife


----------



## kiaro (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche die US-Version von &quot;Tenchu - Shadow Assassins&quot; für die PSP*



			
				tobife am 12.07.2009 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche die US Version von "Tenchu - Shadow Assassins" für die PSP. Bitte keine Deutsche, UK oder sonstige Version anbieten.
> 
> 
> 
> tobife



Versuchs mal hier.
Dort hast du wahrscheinlich mehr Chancen. Viel Glück.


----------

